

What all technologies should a python developer know? - karangoeluw

So I want to be good at python (web) development. What all technologies do I need to know?
Git. Linux. Django. webapp2. Heroku?<p>What else? How proficient should I be in each?<p>(x-post from the reddit thread)
======
exelib
Don't stick on one language. Learn different languages and technologies like
JavaScript, Java etc. and some good frameworks like Node.js, Wicket... just
look first at everything from birth perspective and look deeper if you like
what you see..

